
Implementing a Syntax-Highlighting JavaScript Editor In JavaScript - dpatru
http://codemirror.net/story.html
======
TrevorBurnham
It's worth mentioning that Google Docs, one of the more sophisticated web-
based editors, no longer uses designMode; it just uses the raw DOM and a ton
of custom input code. Bespin, likewise, uses Canvas.

designMode seems to be on its way out; good riddance.

------
fictorial
Either I have a dirty mind or that baboon picture is incredibly NSFW.

------
dpatru
This explains how the code highlighting is done in jsbin.com.

